# 극뿩, 빡이치지만 , 침착하게, 보여주지



## kotori_kamui

안녕하세요 !! 여러분 ^^  제 이름은 니콜입니다. 만나서 반갑습니다. 저는 한국어를 공부한지 1년 되었어요 그래서 아직 잘 못해요. 

I am new here so take care of me please ^^ ♡

I would love you to help me with these words ^^

빡이치지만....
극뿩
극뿩해쥼
보여주지
짱남
버티는중

감사합니다 ^.~


----------



## Rance

Oook.... internet slang.
(BTW 열어분 -> 여러분)

1) 빡이치지만
Even though it drives me mad

2) 극뿩
First time hearing this expression, but I believe it's coming from 극+뷁.
뷁 is phrase/sound/noise you spit while in bad mod.
극 means extreme.
So it's basically mean going mad mode and talking shit to someone.

3) 극쀅해줌
The action of doing 극쀅 (to someone).

4) 보여주지
Without context meaning will not be clear.
But it's somewhere along the line of "showing to others".

5) 짱남
It's abbreviated form of 짜증남.
It means "being irritated".

6) 버티는중
It means "In the middle of enduring/withstanding (something)"


----------



## kotori_kamui

Ohhh thank you so much...  about the  극뿩... a korean friend said it could be "극복" but the person tried to say it in a cute way or whatever and he said that means "to overcome" but i don't know

 보여주지 context would be...

빡이치지만 ㅋㅋ 침착하게... ㅋㅋ 보여주지. That's it

And thank you again... you just saved my life


----------



## Aidensuh

빡이치지만....  --> 빡 치지만
극뿩 --> 극복 like you corrected up there
 극뿩해쥼 --> It's really really bad Korean like a teenager. I would never speak this way.

빡이치지만 ㅋㅋ 침착하게... ㅋㅋ 보여주지.
--> Though I am very mad, calmly, I will show you.


----------



## kotori_kamui

Thanks for helping me out... i really appreciate it ^^


----------

